# Making a wooden puzzle using only hand tools



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

A friend of mine suggested I should make wooden puzzles.
I was not sure because it seemed they have to be very precise and I only use hand tools.
But I had some spare time and I found a simple one that seemed perfect to start with.






What do you think?


----------

